

What to do with my iphone app DayTracker - dtobias

Any ideas of what todo with my iphone app DayTracker (www.thedaytracker.com)  I want to make it better but I dont have the (code) skills to really make the app awesome myself.  With the 4.0 OS coming out it could really be great.&#60;p&#62;Not sure if I should continue development on it or not.  Anyone have any ideas as to what I should do.  Is there any devs that want to work with me on it.   Would be great to work with someone in the SF Bay Area.&#60;p&#62;At a crossroads of what I should do with the app.  It sells everyday but needs some work to be great.&#60;p&#62;Ideas or suggestions welcomed.  Thanks.
======
wicknicks
Open source it. It might help other people who want to do similar stuff.

